# Help! My boyfriend took Charlie to the groomer and idk what to do



## charliesgal (Oct 27, 2016)

Update: Just went to rub his belly after I started to calm down and holy bald, wrinkly nut sack. Like that can't possibly be healthy???? Is this normal to do even to a short haired dog??? To leave them hairless like that??We live in the city so if he sat on a cold metal sewer grate or something couldn't they get stuck? Is there protective balm for this atrocity? I just can't imagine this is good for him.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Are the photos before or after pics? If after, it could be far worse- but I suspect they are before pics since his coat looks normal for a puppy to me. I'm sorry. The boyfriend could do penance for months for that 'good' deed done, cause it will take months to get his coat back.
Though I would not want those bald balls wet and on metal!Did they really clip his testicles? That's so bizarre!

Grooming yourself is not that difficult. You'll need some thinning shears, straight scissors and a comb. And nail clippers, of course. 
Morningsage Goldens has a wonderful tutorial on their site. Groomers would benefit by learning how to trim a Golden properly.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Most groomers have no idea how to groom a golden. Don't worry it will grow back. My mom always hated how they groomed Jake at petsmart.


----------



## charliesgal (Oct 27, 2016)

Those photos were after. His coat was coming in so nicely though that it seems so short to me but I feel better you don't think it's that bad. Photo attached is from before. 

And yes, the balls are as bald as beans. I'd send a picture but you need to sleep tonight. IT'S WEIRD THOUGH.

Petsmart wouls be getting a phonecall tomorrow but I am still not convinced my boyfriend didn't tell them to do this thinking he was doing the right thing (WRONG) and I wouldn't want anyone to get in trouble with their job if that's the case. 

However this ball situation is a bit troublesome because they're really just out in the open. Naked and with no butt feathers really exposed. If anyone has ever dealt with this issue in particular, feel free to share. Trying to avoid a Christmas Story type situation until the old snip snip next month.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

He's still cute as a button! No worries on that front. I've had problems with Petsmart in the past and you have to be super specific. They now guarantee their work, so if you don't like it, "they will do whatever it takes, to make you happy" is what their website says. So I would definitely complain, if I were you.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

He is still a handsome boy, it could be far worse! 

A few winters ago my dryer was broken and my girl smelled like a goat  We had a competition coming up so ran her up to pet smart. I explained I just wanted a bath and blow dry... NOTHING MORE! I also requested they hand dry her as the idea of her sitting in a cage with a dryer blowing on her for 3 hrs seemed terrible.

What I got back (3.5 hrs later) was a clean dog with shaved feet. And I mean shaved close and between the toes even, it looked like nubby fingers! They also shaved her ears and down her neck, close shave. They did what they call a sanitary clip and shaved her privates & tummy. When you have a red dog the shaved areas don't match, it was awful.

Like I said, we were scheduled to compete at the GR Specialty in two days. We didn't do so well that day and it was all my fault. All the stares and whispering got to me, I wanted to crawl under a rock. She of course didn't care... and she did smell better.

Complain, can't change anything but they will refund the money. We have all had a bad hair cut, good news is the hair will grow back.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Basically, a Golden body coat never needs to be cut. You can trim up ears/feet/hocks/tip of tail, but nothing else really needs a cut just shaping. And for a pet, shaping is not needed to speak of. He's darling- love his face! Look at doing the grooming yourself in the future and gosh- on the balls, no idea. I've never had to deal with the tongue on the pole scenario but do think you'd avoid metal in the deep winter with no hair on them. Cannot understand them taking that hair at all- what were they thinking??


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I feel your pain. My husband learned his lesson after trying to surprise me by having the dog groomed. They talked him into the "summer cut" and EEEEK! She looked terrible as a shaven, elderly (lumpy) dog. Poor thing. Yes it grows back and no, it never happened again. And the hubby learned his lesson. Yours will too. But I know exactly how you feel. Their long and wavy hair is just so pretty. Be patient. And thanks for not sharing the photos of the non-hairy balls. LOL


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

My boy has no hair on his family jewels. Maybe, you just notice it more, with them, trimming the hair, on his back end.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I used to intentionally buzz my boy Ax's butt hair nice and close...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly, I think you're over-reacting. I also couldn't figure out if those were the before or after pictures. Nothing bad is going to happen to your dog. It's hair and it's gonna grow back quick. Plenty of short haired dogs get around just fine with nary a fluff on their nutsack. Chalk it up to "no good deed goes unpunished" and just don't take him back to the same groomer.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Too funny! Love your post. The only thing I have to contribute is that there are a lot of short haired dogs with their scrotum exposed (just thought I would add to the fun vocab in this thread). If the Christmas Story situation were a thing, I think we would hear about it from all those dobermins and rottys out there. Having only had golden girls, I will say a "sanitary trim" is always appreciated to keep down on the risk of gross pee soaked hair.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

K9-Design said:


> Honestly, I think you're over-reacting. I also couldn't figure out if those were the before or after pictures. Nothing bad is going to happen to your dog. It's hair and it's gonna grow back quick. Plenty of short haired dogs get around just fine with nary a fluff on their nutsack. Chalk it up to "no good deed goes unpunished" and just don't take him back to the same groomer.


This. We took our Bridge girl one time to Petsmart when she was about 3. They shaved her down so much she looked like a lab. I felt awful, refused to pay, and never went back. It grew back, almost the exact same. I didn't notice if they violated her girly regions with a clipper or not, but I am sure he will be fine!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

It's pretty normal not to have hair on (most of) the testicles.... you just might not notice unless the rest of the hair is clipped. My Australian Shepherd is quite pink and bald there. 

The rest of the dog in your pictures appears to be a normal Golden with a normal coat, minus the sanitary clip that is a bit overdone.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry but this post has me dying of laughter about the ball situation. My advice is do all the grooming yourself or go to a highly trusted groomer where you can be with your dog the whole time. As long as they don't shave your dog the grooming of the rear feathers is fine. When goldens are shaved they can't regulate their body temperature properly. For sanitary reasons I sometimes groom the rear feathers short. The ears and toes are the only areas that should be trimmed if you want to stick with basics. You can see how to properly groom a golden on Morningsage Goldens Grooming. Don't worry your dog is fine!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

When you go to the groomers you need to specify just what you're looking for. do you want a summer cut, a field cut (which is what you got by the way), or put a show groom on him. 

Groomers are not mind readers and if you don't tell them what you want, they will likely do what most of their clients prefer.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Aw, I think he's still cute! It'll grow back before you know it. And I wouldn't worry about the private areas... other dogs are fully exposed and have no problems. Last time my Bailey (girl) went to the groomer, they kept trying to "label" what I wanted according to their price list. I politely asked for the groomer to come out and consult with me. She was super sweet and I showed her exactly what I wanted trimmed up (feet and a "little" clipping around the privates but not a full sanitary groom) and she came back perfect. The groomer actually thanked me for asking for her and being specific with what I wanted. She did end up trimming a little around her ears, she said she opted to do that for health reasons after she got to looking and felt they needed it. I was fine with that.


----------



## charliesgal (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you to everyone for the compliments and reassurance. Definitely overreacted but it's a lesson learned! What a great community here, too. Everyone is so nice! As a first time golden owner, I look to forward to seeking more advice in the future!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Honestly, I think you're over-reacting. I also couldn't figure out if those were the before or after pictures. Nothing bad is going to happen to your dog. It's hair and it's gonna grow back quick. Plenty of short haired dogs get around just fine with nary a fluff on their nutsack. Chalk it up to "no good deed goes unpunished" and just don't take him back to the same groomer.


I completely agree. It could be far worse. There have been many people who have dropped their Golden off at the groomer then came back with a completely shaved dog. The hair will grow back in no time, so try to relax and just don't go back to that groomer if you aren't happy. As mentioned previously, grooming Goldens is very easy to learn. For a pet Golden, all that you really need to do is trim the feet/paw hair and the ears. 

Is there a reason you are neutering him so young? Goldens really shouldn't be spayed/neutered until they are 18-24 months old. It's much healthier for them to wait.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

He's still a handsome boy! 

Now I know not to have my girl groomed. I've only started to clip the fur between her pads (they grow fast).


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

It's not that bad.  He'll be fine - it'll all grow back. 

BTW - it's not the weird to shave the testicles. Many breeds have that done; poodles, schnauzers, etc. Anything that is normally clipped all over - which of course, Goldens are not.


----------

